# Hi, Newbie here with a question



## Newbies (Sep 23, 2018)

I have been with my Boyfriend since February 2018.
This morning (8:43am) a man I dated (non sexually but he did try to kiss me once) before him texted me to say hi and to see how I was doing. Last time we spoke he knew I chose my current Boyfriend. When I dated this guy we would work out together at 5am a few times a week for about 6/7 weeks.
My boyfriend is upset because it was early in the morning and thinks the guy wanted sex or to cause issues since it was a Saturday morning and I could have been sleeping in with my boyfriend. 
I did not respond the text even though we left things on good terms and decided to remain friends because my boyfriend got upset about the text.
I haven't heard from my ex since March.
I don't think theres an issue with him texting me in the morning compared to afternoon but my Boyfriend does.

A few weeks ago a different ex texted me but it was in the afternoon and I didn't want to text him back because he called me "His Beautiful Baby" in the text and I thought that was disrespectful to my Boyfriend and to me considering he didn't know if I was with someone. My Boyfriend said I should give him the benefit of the doubt and message him since he had no idea I was with anyone.
I told him I was in a relationship now and he was still disrespectful so my boyfriend and I agreed to cut contact.
Again, a non sexual dating thing.

Are there appropriate/inappropriate hours for texting past relationships ?
They were both good guys and we left things on good terms....I decided I wanted to be with my Boyfriend.

Side note: He is friends with some of his ex's (which were sexual relationships). He says there is nothing between them, all were long past ( years, one was last year) currently long distance ( all but 1 over 1,000 miles). I have no issues with that but if I can't even be friends with local exes and we have never been sexual should he be allowed to be friends with long time exes that he says want nothing more?
Opinions please....


----------



## x598 (Nov 14, 2012)

messaging X's on either side is a recipe for trouble.

can you honestly tell me what good comes of it?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Should you be dating at your age?


----------



## Newbies (Sep 23, 2018)

I'm 39 and he's 49

I honestly do not think anything good comes of it at all and I usually do not remain in contact with long term ex's.
Just because someone is an ex it doesn't mean they are a bad person, it just didn't workout.

However, you do have to be able to move on.....


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

I'm thinking that your side-note may be your main-note.

Considering different time zones, possibly drunken contacts, sexual/nonsexual relationships, etc. y'all just need to talk about boundaries acceptable to you both--develop U R own protocol. Eight months is a bit of a commitment.


----------



## Newbies (Sep 23, 2018)

I agree 100%


----------

